# RAF Museum Secures Heritage Lottery Fund



## Warbirds News (Apr 24, 2014)

The Royal Air Force Museum is delighted to announce that it has received a confirmed grant of £898,558 from the Heritage Lottery Fund (HLF) for the creation of ‘The First World War In The Air.’ This major new exhibition will allow museum audiences to discover and explore the unique and often overlooked role of air power during the First World War through the incredible stories of the men and women who took part.

Royal Air Force Museum secures Heritage Lottery Fund Investment for ?The First World War In The Air?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 24, 2014)

Good. They can get get another couple of sump trays for the ME410 at RAF Cosford now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

That really is good news, thanks for posting!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, good news; the RAF Museum has had some difficulty deciding on what exactly to do will all the space in the Grahame White Hangar, although storage and display of its Great War aircraft in there is most appropriate since it was built in the war. I wish them luck with this.


----------

